# Finish work - paint grade/stain grade



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

I own a company that installs trim work here in New Jersey. We work in high end homes and it’s all remodeling work. When we bid jobs, we tell the client that we can offer a "finished" product. We tell them they we will prep, paint, fill nail holes, caulk ceilings and walls in addition to installing the mill work. It seems that most trim guys will only install but will not finish the product.

If possible, could anyone give me an idea of what it would cost someone to higher a painter to "finish" trim work that was installed by another contractor? The finish work would include filling nail holes, caulking, and two coats of paint. Different areas of trim would include crown, chair rail, or wainscoting. What would the price be for stain grade? This would include one coat of stain and one coat of poly.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I wouldn't consider one coat of stain and one coat of poly finished, especially in a high-end home. That's going to be one rough sucker.
I don't know what you consider high-end but around here it starts about 1.5M and I am currently doing one valued at 24M
Woodwork is woodwork. I usually stay away from poly, just doesn't look right, too plasticay. I base my estimates on 5 coats, the first ones just suck right in. This applies to poly too.
Take some scraps and practice, present the finishes to the client and ask them what they want. Have your numbers with you. If they are really high-end you will probably be surprised with the contract that you walk away with.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Hiring a _good_ journeyman painter would be the best way to get these tasks done on the jobsite. Depending on your area, a painter will cost in the range of $25-$30 per hour. 

Or consider subbing this out to a local company, including this cost in your price.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

*pricing for finish work*

Thank you for your replies. What I was looking for is a little help with the COST for a painter to come in AFTER the install and fill nail holes, caulk and paint. 

Even at $25-30 an hour, how long would it take a painter to "finish" the material once it is put up? I would imagine that it would take a considerable amount of time to paint crown once it is up since you have to cut the ceiling and the wall.


----------

